# curling leaves



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

My newest planted tank has been running for about two weeks now. It is a 30 long, with small pebble gravel, the light is 30 watts on for about 10 hrs per day. I dose flourish once a week with each water change. The water parameters are,GH3,KH7, temp 78 Amm. 0 Nitrites 0 Nitrates < 10 I am seeing some slight yellowing on the Anubias plants, and also some of the leaves are curling. Just looking for suggestions on how to correct this. My Amazon Sword I put in last week is starting to fade in color also. I don't use plant tabs as of yet. They are ordered, but not here yet.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't pay attention to existing leaves. Look how any new leaves are doing. Those are the ones you should worry about. It's normal for plants to adjust or acclimate to your tank.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Several of the Anubias are growing a few new leaves. Two of the Crypts are also. The Wistera is sprouting a ton of new white roots. I have them just floating right now, they won't stay planted.LOL


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

One more question. Would Tahitian Moon sand be a good substrate for plants? I have also heard of people using some type of a slag based substrate that can be purchased at Tractor Supply. Anyone familiar with this?


----------

